

How To Earn Your First Love Dollar - iseff
http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2008/07/how-to-earn-your-first-love-dollar/

======
admoin
blah blah blah. this is barely a step up from the meta-blogging about blogging
about blogging that gets posted every day. although very good writers, I'm
getting sort of sick of the general platitudes coupled with anecdotes that I
read from guys like pavlina, godin, et al.

------
rewind
Dollars talking to each other... the universe talking to us (in great detail,
no less)... psychics charging $395/hr. over the phone...

It's pretty hard to take anything seriously when it's presented as such fluff
and reads like it's written for a five-year-old. It leaves me feeling like I'm
in a bad dream stuck between my first grade teacher and Rhonda Byrne.

~~~
Psyonic
You realize that psychic is his wife, right? Makes the whole thing even
weirder.

------
dominik
One-line summary: If people offer you money for doing something you love, and
you take it, you can earn money; if you don't take it, you won't earn money;
therefore: take the money.

------
astine
Does it involve standing on a street corner?

'Cause if it doesn't, I'm not interested.

------
admoin
I would also add that one of the worst aspects of this post is that it
encourages people to bug/annoy other people to pay you for things in awkward
contexts.

------
tc7
"Love dollar." Wow.

>>I earned a whopping $2.36 from ad clicks. ... Twenty months later my daily
income from this website had increased by more than 500 times.<<

He really makes $1180/day == $430,700/year? Dang. I need to get into self-help
love-dollar blogging.

------
Psyonic
I didn't really how new-agey Steve was back when I used to read his stuff more
often, but lately it all seems kind of hokey. Hopefully his ad revenue will go
down a little bit and force him to come back to the real world.

------
dangrover
Steve Pavlina started out as a pretty smart, credible sort of guy, but now
he's always posting this kind of blather.

